# Newby



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi there,to everyone my name is Chris i live in Leeds and im a newby to the tt,i`ve been lurking for a while now
and finally joined,we have had the tt about a year now and iv`e done a bit of work to it,its a 225 quattro and we love it,we have 2 other toys but thats another story,anyway thats a quick intro from me for now.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## bakerbakes556 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Hailes (Jan 22, 2020)

Howdy!


----------



## beberobu (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi ya all!
New owner here, MK2, 2.0 Petrol, automatic, Pontefract area.
BTW, is anyone in Ponte-Castleford-Leeds area here?
As is very first time me driving such a beauty i would like to meet with someone to ask an opinion... mine have a lag / delay since i press the acceleration pedal till the car respond and i dont know how to interpret this, maybe is the clucth kit to be changed...... i really dont know and someone more experienced would be more than welcome here...
Cheers!


----------

